# Package arrived



## mason (May 12, 2006)

My first box purchase, picked up by a friend in barcelona at a reputable store. I'm a little worried about the box code though: JNLMAY04 (the stamp is hard to read). The seal is FL081xxx. The date seems to jive with the FL prefix, but the decoder site lists JNL as a Partagas factory and doesn't list monte as a brand made at that factory. 

It's a gift, so I don't want to tell the guy I had to "test" one, but I also don't want to pass along fakos.

any advice?


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Niceee:dr


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

That doesn't really work with the newer boxes. I know what the Sticky says, but you have to use your best judgment sometimes. You should be fine. PM sent.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Does it have big stickers all over the outside, stickers that warn against smoking?


----------



## mason (May 12, 2006)

Yes, it does. 1 large one on top, two on bottom. Also a round seal with "Garantia de Calidad" with a big Q and the word Altadis. 

Also, I forgot the main reason why I'm concerned. The box seals were cut, but that round sticker was intact and a brass tack was inserted to shut the box. Seems odd to me, but maybe they open it to show the customer?

My friend is out of town for a week, so I haven't heard from him on why the box was opened at some point. I'd like to pass along the gift asap.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Probably legit then...no guarantees, but those anti-smoking stickers are harder to come by than the Cuban seal.


----------



## mason (May 12, 2006)

Thanks, I hope they are!


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

When you say 'a reputable store' in Barcelona... what do you mean?

In Spain, tobacco sales are controlled entirely by the governemnt... I'm not entirely sure, but I would think that the circular seal is a Spanish Government control seal, and cut seal probably just as a result of product inspection by them.

If, as you say, this was a decent store, I'm assuming it was either an offical tobacconists, or one of the major department stores. Several of the larger department stores have government approved tobacco sections, so you should be fine.


----------



## JJG (Oct 16, 2006)

If it's from a reputable store, they probably don't sell fakes. I'm a Habanos newbie but I can say from my limited experience that smoking one should set your mind at ease. You will know right away if it's the real deal.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

If you bought from a trusted and reputable store, you will be fine.

You need to try one and smoke one to be sure. You will know as soon as you light one up.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

mmm..Montes..:dr Awesome pickup!!! Let us know how they smoke!!


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

I have a few boxes with JNL, and IT IS hard to read. Truth is, the Partagas factory rolls a ton of figurados, so seeing any box of Piramides from there is not a red flag. H Upmann is also a big figurado shop. Every time I see that Q seal though, I freak out. All the boxes I used to get from a certain bad vendor in Spain had that seal. But many of the stores in Barcelona sell the real deal, so all taken together, I'd say they are not, in all that two pics can tell, so bad after all.


----------



## Jungle_Rat (Feb 19, 2006)

mason,

Like you mentioned, the circular seal is the Altadis S.A. Guarantee,it should have a small code near the bottom.Altadis owns 50% of Habanos SA so you know they're not messing you around...

It is completely legit,real etc. and comes with every box sold in every Tabacalera in Spain.Now if it did NOT have the Altadis seal then you'd REALLY have to worry.

Have fun :ss


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

They look real but hard to tell without smoking one. Why don't you send one to each responder here and we can let you know if we thought they were real or fake. :r :r :r Great looking smokes bud. Enjoy em. :ss


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

mason

i have watched monty#2's being boxed at the partagas factory.

derrek


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

lenguamor said:


> Probably legit then...no guarantees, but those anti-smoking stickers are harder to come by than the Cuban seal.


Good point!

_You must spread some reputation around before giving it the lenguamor again._


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

They look good and the proof is always in the pudding...i mean cigar. I think your fine. However to be 100% sure I did spend some time working for the Government of Spain as c.c. inspector, send one to me and I will give you my professional opinion.

* Disclaimer-Carni has not and probably will never live his dream of being a c.c. inspector. Nor has he ever stepped foot in Spain.


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

mike32312 said:


> They look real but hard to tell without smoking one. Why don't you send one to each responder here and we can let you know if we thought they were real or fake. :r Great looking smokes bud. Enjoy em. :ss


:tpd: I am a responder! :ss


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

dvickery said:


> mason
> 
> i have watched monty#2's being boxed at the partagas factory.
> 
> derrek


 Color me jealous bro LOL.


----------



## mason (May 12, 2006)

This place is unreal. My wife is listening to me read the posts in the past 12 hrs and can't believe the info. If they gave PhD's for this topic, some of you would have one fo sho.

The box was bought at the big dept store on Las Ramblas. I visited the shop when I was there a few years back.

I just got back from a weekend trip to ensenda, TJ, and rosarito. The variety of fakes in unreal. Glass tops everwhere, so I had fakes on the brain...


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Sometimes they dont update the lists and certain factories will make other brands. Take em out, smell them, feel them and smoke one, then you'll know.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

mason said:


> This place is unreal. My wife is listening to me read the posts in the past 12 hrs and can't believe the info. If they gave PhD's for this topic, some of you would have one fo sho.
> 
> The box was bought at the big dept store on Las Ramblas. I visited the shop when I was there a few years back.
> 
> I just got back from a weekend trip to ensenda, TJ, and rosarito. The variety of fakes in unreal. Glass tops everwhere, so I had fakes on the brain...


if it was El Corte Ingles then you're in luck, (one of) the best tabacco retailers in Barce that isn't a speciality tobacconists... just as good though, from what I hear.


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

yea what mike said............anyway they look good


----------



## mason (May 12, 2006)

Lumpold said:


> if it was El Corte Ingles then you're in luck, (one of) the best tabacco retailers in Barce that isn't a speciality tobacconists... just as good though, from what I hear.


That's the place. Just packed the box into a 50ct desktop humi, 1/4lb of beads, and an engraved brass plate on bottom of the lid. Looks pretty good. The next box will be for me.


----------



## Jungle_Rat (Feb 19, 2006)

mason said:


> That's the place. Just packed the box into a 50ct desktop humi, 1/4lb of beads, and an engraved brass plate on bottom of the lid. Looks pretty good. The next box will be for me.


I'd never have thought in a million years I would read anything about El Corte Ingles in this forum....:r

For those that don't know it's a normal department store with exception that some of them (the larger stores) have a very nice and very ,very large humidor in the basement level.There is an especially amazing selection in the Corte Ingles near Gran Via in Madrid,the humi glass still has my drool on it...

There is always a few Americans milling around the humi funnily enough.......all wide-eyed and pointing at everything


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Jungle_Rat said:


> I'd never have thought in a million years I would read anything about El Corte Ingles in this forum....:r
> 
> For those that don't know it's a normal department store with exception that some of them (the larger stores) have a very nice and very ,very large humidor in the basement level.There is an especially amazing selection in the Corte Ingles near Gran Via in Madrid,the humi glass still has my drool on it...
> 
> There is always a few Americans milling around the humi funnily enough.......all wide-eyed and pointing at everything


...hence the drool and other "leavings" all over the humidor I am sure


----------

